# picking a new gun



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a new shootgun for geese and ducks only. Right now i have a 870 express and it works good but i'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope you are kidding......because the is a rifle and in most states it is ILLEGAL to hunt migratory waterfowl with a rifle!!!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

It is actually a Federal regulation. In summary it says:

" ...No person shall take migratory game birds with a trap, snare, net, rifle, pistol, swivel gun, shotgun larger than a 10-gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machine gun, fishhook, poison drug, explosive, or stupefying substance..."


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Hes either trying to stir the pot and get a reactoin out of someone or he got mixed up...


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

well if you are honestly looking to get a new shotgun my recommendation would be either a Remington 870 or a benelli nova.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

benelli M2 is the way to go. Nova feels like a plastic peice of gunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I love my 870 Express Wingmaster. That thing has been thru hell and back and never jammed on me or misfired. I've dropped it in the mud and sprayed it out quick with some gun scrubber and shot for the rest of the day just fine. When i got home it did get a good cleaning. I've had it for eight or nine years and still knockin em down no problems.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

i already have a an 870 express and i do shoot geese with a .223 even though it's illegal in Canada, it works really good beacuse it doesn't damage the meat if you shoot it in the head and it reaches out a little farther than a .22lr. The reason i do this is because i hate damaged goose meat and the two game wadens are to lazy to check on hunters. All they do is had out licences and deal with bears.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

calibur XXXXXXX and you shouldnt be able to hunt any more. I hope you get caught and you loose everything, even you 223
*
--edited by Ryan
--NO PERSONAL ATTACKS*


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> calibur XXXXXX and you shouldnt be able to hunt any more. I hope you get caught and you loose everything, even you 223


i hope u get caught what a stupid thing to say and a stupid thing to say deserves another so i XXXX XXXX XXX
*
--edited by Ryan
--NO PERSONAL ATTACKS

-- 1 STUPID PERSONAL ATTACK DOES NOT DESERVE ANOTHER. PLEASE NOTIFY A MODERATOR INSTEAD AND WE WILL DEAL WITH THE ISSUE.*


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

you know its not like i go out and kill 10 geese with the rifle. i just shoot like 1 now and then for the next days supper and i don't see whats so bad about shooting a goose or 2 with a rifle and people say it's worse than shooting geese with a shotgun because it's not. with my rifle i shoot mabe 1 when i go hunting but with a shotgun people go and kill like 40 birds, now thats not fair. anyways its not like i going to wipe them out. now if you want to hear somthing that you won't like i guy i know got a .22-250 just for geese it's got a bull barrel and a 24x leupold scope with bench rest rectacle he says it the perfect rifle for geese


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

wait until you shoot at someones decoys and hit the person! That is why STOP SHOOTING GEESE WITH A RIFLE!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Read between the lines of Caribukiller's posts and you may come to the same conclusions that I have. He's a native hunter who can hunt without regard to the laws which govern the rest of us. I'm also guessing that he lives in northern Manitoba, probably Churchill.

I base this on him writing:

He says he can shoot 60 geese a day by the grain elevators outside of town & can use #7 shot. Illegal for the rest of us.

He's posted several messages saying he hunts with a rifle. Illegal for the rest of us.

He says he chases shot geese with a ski-doo. Illegal for the rest of us.

His name suggests someone who lives or spends a lot of time in the north.

He talks about using "free shells". Indians get a set allotment of free ammo from the government of Canada every year. I'm not sure how many it is, but it's their "right".

Maybe I'm wrong, but these are the conclusions that I'm drawing.

Throwing in the comment about hunting with a 223 was just meant to irritate those of us who have more restrictive laws which govern how we hunt. He would like to rub our noses in it.

My advice is ignore him or have the mods ban him.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> Read between the lines of Caribukiller's posts and you may come to the same conclusions that I have. He's a native hunter who can hunt without regard to the laws which govern the rest of us. I'm also guessing that he lives in northern Manitoba, probably Churchill.
> 
> I base this on him writing:
> 
> ...


I got the very same impression SKGooseHunter...

CaribuKiller please explain yourself. What was the intent of going down this line of logic?

Do you really want to find a new shotgun for geese? Why even mention a rifle at all unless you meant to troll for guys willing to raise a stink?

Please respond.

Ryan


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Im intested why "they" get these special "rights" that the rest of us dont...

RN


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Treaties. It's given to them by law & that's it.

As far as anyone condoning illegal or unethical hunting practices, they should be booted off.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Even if it isnt illegal whre he lives, whats the point of shooting geese long range with a rifle in the first place?!?! I mean isnt the whole cahllenge and fun part getting close enough to shoot them with a shotgun? If it was legal to shoot with a rifle then u could just sit in one spot and shoot them from a long ways away giving u no challenge. Well just my two cents what does it matter to us?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> i just shoot like 1 now and then for the next days supper


I guess he's not hunting for sport.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

yes i am a indian and i do live in churchill. now could we please get back to the topic of me picking a new shotgun i'm thinking a beretta a391 20ga or mabe a 12ga


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I've been shooting an SBE 1 now for a few years and have no complaints


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Honestly, most of us like nice, new shotguns. After thinking about most of the hunting that you do in Northern Manitoba, I really don't think you'll find a better gun for waterfowling than what you already have. I really think you'll find that the semi-auto's are pretty delicate compared to that good old 870. 870's will still shoot, even when packed with fine, windblown sand and snow. You just won't find that most semi-auto's will be able to do that for more than a shot or two. But to really make a choice of what you are considering, the Beretta is a great, dependable shotgun. I don't know if the 20 will be lighter to carry than the 12, so that may be something to consider before making a purchase. If the 12 is the same weight, might as well take advantage of the larger payload capability. Don't feed the bears. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

Throwing in the comment about hunting with a 223 was just meant to irritate those of us who have more restrictive laws which govern how we hunt. He would like to rub our noses in it.

It has never been a dream for me to shoot a goose with a rifle and if we didn't have basic restrictions, there would be no game to enjoy durring the season and off season. Rifle hunting waterfowl for any reason a person is asking for it even if they can do it. Bullets skip on flat land like on water and I have never seen a shotgun pellet(s) destroy meat.


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

hunting and killing are two different things. shooting geese with a rifle is not hunting.

the shotgun and rifle you are using to kill with are just fine. there's no reason to change your shotgun if your not going to change the way you kill.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The guy is feeding himself and probly his family, IMHO it is probly the most effecient way for him to kill birds without decoys. I have no problems with natives hunting for food.


> with my rifle i shoot mabe 1 when i go hunting but with a shotgun people go and kill like 40 birds, now thats not fair


 he does have a point. It may be illegal for the rest of us, but c'mon I doubt he is having the impact on the population as the rest of us.


----------

